# TV and projector setup



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

Say I want to have tv and a projector connected to my a receiver and it only has 1 output.. what do you use so that you have the ability to use projector or tv? Anyone currently have this setup?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Go to www.Monoprice.com , and get a 1x2 HDMI splitter.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Go to www.Monoprice.com , and get a 1x2 HDMI splitter.


Thanks have you used 1 before? I just want to make sure no quality is lost


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, I have used one and I didn't notice any loss of quality. :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I use this one and it has no negative effect on the pic quality at all. http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5312&seq=1&format=2


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

You can find splitters online cheaper but if you need one today stop at Radio Shack or Best Buy. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchp...&fs=saas&saas=saas&keys=keys&st=hdmi+splitter

I grabbed the Rocketfish and it works great...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you decide to purchase from Monoprice... Check out their overnight delivery price as for me it was cheaper than the normal price they charge. :T


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Yes, I have used one and I didn't notice any loss of quality. :T


+1 have mine set up this way until I get my new pre/pro.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

HDMI Splitters, and multi-output switches (all of them) must negotiate with the connected display devices, and will pick the lowest common resolution setting. If a device will only go to 720p, then that's what all connected displays will get. Also, unless you use a managed EDID splitter (nothing from Monoprice), when you make a change to one display, like turn it on or off, the other displays will glitch or blank as the system tries to figure out what to do. A managed EDID HDMI device handles EDID information on each output separately, and won't relay the presence or removal of a device back to the source unless it's capabilities become different from that of the system.

I find the Monoprice stuff to work, but it's fragile and failure prone. My favorite splitters come from Knoll Systems and Wyrestorm. If you need managed EDID splitters and switchers, you'll be paying up significantly.


----------

